# The Velchax Wars



## Nurgle'n'Palz (May 14, 2011)

Velchax had fallen from grace. In the beginning, it was well organized and its exports profitable. People lived richly and happily, but something went wrong. The nightmare of hive cities had reached Velchax, and it became yet another hive world. Still, even in the over-polluted atmosphere, people still live and thrive- mostly on the illegal side of the law. 
- - -
And then there was you. Living on the edge of poverty (or perhaps in riches), you decided that starting a gang would be a great way to earn some more money. At least that was what it was about in the beginning. But then, you probably wanted something more. The power? The notoriety? Whatever it was, you probably had dreams of rising to the top and owning all of the hive city, lording it over the underling gangs. But that's what it simply was- a dream. But you could try.
~ ~ ~

Hello everyone! I've recently created this account and I'd like to introduce myself. Alright, since that's over, welcome to the thread! As you can probably tell, this is about several different gangs trying to fight their way from almost nothing to being the top dogs in an overcrowded hive city on the Imperial hive world of Velchax.

Anyways, the rules.
Recruitment Thread
1. No flaming. Period. If I see ANYONE flaming, you WILL be reported.
2. No whining if you don't get accepted into the thread. I have my reasons and I will tell you what they are.
3. In addition to being the recruitment thread, this thread will also be used for placing 'orders,' which are basically short posts telling me what you'd like to have your gang do- spent money, go rob a place, etc. You can only give one order per update.
4. If I forgot anything, you should know what it is.

On the Action Thread
1. No flaming on here either. Same consequences.
2. Keep OOC to a minimum. Please try to post it here on the recruitment thread if you have a question to ask or you need to tell somebody something. I'll try to answer and questions ASAP.
3. Also, no godmodding and such. Nobody likes the overpowered ass who controls everything to the last minute detail.
4. Anything else I forgot but you know about.

Basic Rundown For Updates:
You all probably know what an update is- if you don't, it's when me (the GM) posts a medium-length post giving a basic rundown of every player's recent activity between updates. 'Orders,' which are little snippets telling me what you plan to do for the update, will be posted here and I will look them over.
Here's a sample order.
Gang A's Orders
--Have 4 gang members rob area A. Send 3 gang memebers to reinforce location B and send 10 members to area C to defend the turf border against gang B. Spend 600 credits on a crate of laspistols (12 laspistols.)

Gang Biography
Gang Name-
Map Color- (I'm using a map to track gang control areas. You'll see later on.)
Money- 1000 Credits (Credits are the basic form of currency on Velchax.)
Gang Members- 3 (3 Base[Gang Leader, Two basic gang members. No cost for the three.] More can be added through random events or buying them.)
Weapons- x1 [Gang Leader's Weapon.](Weapons can either bought or gained as random events. Includes flamers, laspistols, etc.)
Equipment- 3 Crates of Ammo.(Things like extra ammo can go here- example: 2 cases of extra lasgun ammo. Can be bought or gained through random events.)

Gang Leader Bio:
Name-
Age-
Gender-

Appearance-
Personality-
Equipment/ Weapons- (Does not cost anything, however, cannot go above rifles in strength. 3 weapons max. If you do use a weapon not listed below, please give an explanation of what it does (say you take a laserknife. What makes it different from a regular knife?)
Other- (Optional)

Prices for Stuff- As you accumulate credits, you probably want to spend them on stuff. Like weapons. In the beginning (when you make your bio- you have 1000 credits to spend on additional stuff- please note in your gang bio what you have bought.)

Basic Gang Member- 200 credits.
-_Your basic, run of the mill grunt. Can use all weapons. Weak, but cheap and expendable._ Equipment: Laspistol.
Scout- 100 credits
-_The weakest of all units, but fast and cheap. Useful for a quick response team early on as the heavier cavalry arrive. Can use all weapon types._ Equipment: Laspistol.
Heavy- 400 credits
-_The tank of the basic units. This guy can take a big amount of hurt before finally keeling over dead. Can use all weapons._ Equipment: Lasrifle.
Ghost (Also known as Spy or Spook)- 300 credits
-_A stealth unit, good for infiltration work on other gangs. Low health. Can use all weapons, but proficient in using Pistol-type weapons._ Equipment: Laspistol.
Sniper- 300 credits
-_The main support unit, this member is best equipped with long-range support weapons, as this guy has only average health. Can use all weapons, but proficient with Rifles._ Equipment: Laspistol.

Weapons- cause you'll need guns. Lots of guns.
*Melee Weapons*: Pretty self-explanatory.
Knives- _Common weapons, they have their uses._ Cost: Free, as they can be found literally anywhere.
Power Knife- _A variation of power weapons, the power knife is no less destructive._ Cost: 150 credits.
Blunt Weapons- _Crowbars, clubs, hammers. Useful for breaking windows...or bones. _Cost: 75 credits. Special: +1 to any 'Break-and-enter' type missions.
Power Weapons- _Swords and other objects sheathed in a lethal energy field._ Cost: 250 credits.
*Pistol type weapons*: Basic guns. Useful for budget-minded gangs.
Laspistol- _Fires a small damaging laser._ Cost: 50 credits.
Bolt Pistol- _Fires a solid, mass-reactive shell._ Cost: 75 credits.
Plasma Pistol- _Fires a shot of pure plasma. Destructive, but can be deadly to the user._ Cost: 100 credits. Special: 8% chance of user's death.
*Rifles*: More powerful than pistols, but also more expensive.
Shotgun- _A short-ranged, but powerful weapon._ Cost: 100 credits.
Lasrifle- _A more powerful version of the laspistol._ Cost: 125 credits.
Plasma Rifle- _Longer reach than a plasma pistol, but also can be deadly to the user. _Cost: 200 credits. Special: 12% chance of user's death.
Bolt Rifle- _Fires the same ammo as a bolt pistol, but has a longer range._ Cost: 100 credits.
*Automatic Rifles*: The exact same as rifles, but can lay down a faster rate of fire.
Automatic Shotgun- _Still the same range as a shotgun, but can fire off an entire clip in a shorter time. _Cost: 150 credits.
Automatic Lasrifle-_ Fires off several lasers in rapid succession. _Cost: 175 credits.
*Automatic Weapons*: Machine guns, SMGs, what-have-you can be found here.
Boltgun- _The most common killing weapon on the market, this fires mass-reactive shells at a quick rate._ Cost: 200 credits.
Flamer- _While not technically an automatic weapon, it sprays fire. Useful for clearing buildings._ Cost: 250 credits.
*Grenades*: You know, the things that explode.
Frag- _The most common grenade, this fires shrapnel is all directions when it explodes._ Cost: 25 per grenade.
Krak- _Less common than a frag, this grenade's sharpnel is tipped with an armor-piercing alloy._ Cost: 50 per grenade.
Incendiary- _Though the shrapnel has been removed, this grenade has been filled with a extremely flammable liquid that ignites on contact with air. Useful for scouring buildings, as the flames go everywhere._ Cost: 50 per grenade.
*Specialty Weapons*: Class-Specific weapons are found in this category.
Leadcannon- _A huge, two-handed minigun, this weapon's power is only topped by a heavy bolter._ Cost: 300 credits, Heavy only.
(More coming soon!)


*Armor*: Useful for making sure your hide doesn't become Swiss cheese.
Flak Jacket- _Basic armor protection, it will stop a bullet or two. Don't expect it to save your life._ Cost: 50 credits.
Carapace Armor- _Used by elite Imperial Guard, this armor is a reliable choice._ Cost: 250 credits.
Plasma Armor- _Carapace armor, infused with a new type of plasma repulsion system._ Cost: 300 credits.

Equipment- Fo' yo' gang.
Extra Ammo Cases- _Come on, does this really need an explanation?_ Cost: 50 credits. One case of ammo lasts for 10 gang members- ammo is used in missions. [Example- You have 1 crate of ammo and 10 gang members. You go do a mission- perhaps taking over some turf. After the mission, all 10 of your gang members have used the entire crate of ammo, and it is gone forever.]


----------



## Nurgle'n'Palz (May 14, 2011)

The Hive City Map:








This is the lowest level of the hive city, where gangs are always popping up and dying off.
Quick Reference Key:
HQ- _Obviously, it's your gang HQ. Color is based on your gang color._
Dots- _Represent the strength of the district; the more dots there are, the harder the district is to take over._
SP- _Spaceport. Taking control of an area with a spaceport in it adds a random extra amount of credits at the end of a turn (update.)_

The Trash (Gangs)

*White Wolves* (emporershand89)
The White Wolves are a relatively new gang formed by the sexy Nitru Pitne, an ex-stripper turned gangster after her girlfriend was killed by a rival gang. Nitru decided to form an all female gang, and thus has actively recruited women from the slums and formed a decent powerhouse around her. Now this groups ambitions have grown beyond petty street squabbles, and they plan on growing out of their small corner of this city and becoming the head honchos in the area.

Map Color- White (Changed to Bleach for map recognition)
Money- 675 Credits

Gang Members-
*Nitru Pitne*: Bolt Pistol, Combat Blade, Frag Grenade
Amy: Gang Member: Shotgun(100), Knife, Laspistol
Sarah: Gang Member: Las-Rifle(125), Knife, Laspistol
Molly: Scout: Bolt Pistol(50), Knife, Laspistol
Alley: Scout: Bolt Pistol(50), Knife, Laspistol

Equipment: x3 Ammo Crates


*Diamond Backs* (dragonkingofthestars)
The name Diamond Backs comes from a story about how there founder, Loundra, would embed diamonds they stole in the back of his jacket to become bullet proof.
The Diamond Backs are a old gang that fell from within. In their day they ruled the hive, they claim, with a iron hand in yet more iron glove, or so they say, that the hive rules obeyed them! Or so they claim.
Most of what is said about the Diamond Backs is said by them, or by people who have stood before a Diamond Back rifleman, you do not screw with the Diamond Backs.

Map Color-Dark blue
Money- 425

Gang Members-
*Bannon Valence*- Gang Leader/ Knife, Automatic Lasrifle(?), Laspistol
Fisch- Basic Gang Member/ Lasgun 125
Ixion- BGM/ Lasgun 125
Kranz- BGM/ Lasgun 325

Equipment- x3 Ammo crates
Notes-Diamond Backs are skilled weapon crafters and modders due to there recruitment of skilled workers and former skilled workers.

*The Defiant*(Epidemius)
It all started when Hadrian Mailic, an impoverished worker, joined a protest. soon after, the police force assailed the crowd with teargas and pellet guns. many, including Hadrian, were taken into custody and treated very poorly. After this, he started to believe that the only way to get what he wanted, was through violence. thus the gang known as The Defiant was born, a group of rebels and rioters who wish nothing more than to get revenge on the ones they believed wronged them. They usually wear black and red clothing with a painted gang symbol: a red circle with an arm ending in clenched fist, with the fist having three spikes coming out of its knuckles. they always have their faces covered, either with gasmasks, bandannas, cowls, etc.

Map color- Red
Money- 300

Gang members-
*Hadrian*-
bolt pistol; shotgun; combat knives
Pelic-
ghost-300; knives; laspistol
Cel-
scout-100; shotgun-100; knife; laspistol
Torac-
standard; shotgun-100; knife; molotov; laspistol
Belis-
standard; shotgun-100; knife; molotov; laspistol

*Velchaz Assassins* (Karak the Unfaithful)
Colorark Green
The Velchaz Assassins are a group of small-time but dedicated assassins that have been operating on Velchax for many years now. They specialize in stealth, they are not overly hostile but will use any means to become the dominate gang of Velchax, they are just as likely to ally the other gangs as they are to fight against them. When on a mission, each member wears a iron mask shaped like a skull to hide their identity, it also shows of the member's rank.

Money: 50

Gang members:
1. Vali- Basic member, shotgun(100), knife, starting laspistol: 100 credits
2. Luna- Basic member, bolrifle (100), knife, starting laspistol: 100 credits
3. Rin- Ghost (300), boltpistol (75), blade: 375
4. Ygmin- Ghost(300), boltpistol (75) blade: 375
5. *Callus*- Leader, assassins's blade, bolt pistol, Backup combat knife.

*The Mercenaries* (Santaire)
The gang was started by Vardis Micah, originally a member of a group of highly trained and professional mercenaries who sold out their skills to the highest bidder. He left the group which had been falling apart anyway and decided to start his own gang in the underhive. Two of his old comrades came with him and these form the solid base of his gang. They always wear black clothing with the exception of Lothar and Felix in the regards that one is a spy and both were the two who followed Vardis into the underhive.

Gang members:
*Vardis Micah*
Gangers
Jason - Auto las-rifle, knife (175 creds)
Felix - Las pistol, Las pistol, knife, flak armour (100 creds)
Ghosts
Lothar - 2 Bolt pistols, knife, flak armour (500 creds)

Map color: Dark Gray

Equipment: x5 ammo crates

Money: 125 creds


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Wow, I must say I'm speechless. you surte your new to this site?? Anyway, it's thoruogh and strait to the point. Love it. I shall write up my characters now. Points for the excellent job my freind, and you offer an open world experience with a map

Hint: Don't use Adobe for the map, it's complicated. Honestly a simple generation program or even Windows Paint will do fine 

By the way, yuor classes of gang members, did you base them off Brink?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Just wanted to bring this to the attention of other members, but this one might not be around for very long.

If anyone would care to compare this one with another fairly recent RP, you might discover that they follow near identical formats amongst other things. (Plus a few other similarities that regular members aren't able to see for themselves.)


Looks like an interesting concept, though once again this players controlling large groups of NPC's is a major boring turn off.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

*White Wolves*

Gang Name- White Wolves (All Female Gang)

Gang Biography: The White Wolves are a relatively new gang formed by the sexy Nitru Pitne, an ex-stripper turned gangster after her girlfriend was killed by a rival gang. Nitru decided to form an all female gang, and thus has actively recruited women from the slums and formed a decent powerhouse around her. Now this groups ambitions have grown beyond petty street squabbles, and they plan on growing out of their small corner of this city and becoming the head honchos in the area. 

Map Color- White (or Bleach if that’s works better for the map).

Money- 0 Credits 

Gang Members- 

Nitru Pitne: Bolt Pistol(75), Combat Blade, Frag Gernade 

Amy (Gang Member-200): Shotgun(100), Knife

Sarah: (Gang Member-200): Las-Rifle(125), Knife

Molly: (Scout-100): Bolt Pistol(50), Knife

Alley: (Scout-100): Bolt Pistol(50), Knife



Gang Leader Bio:

Name- Nitru Pitne

Age- 26

Gender- Female

Appearance- Nitru “White Wolf” Pitne is a young women eager to climb the ladder of the gang world and make her own fortunes while she still has the time and skill. She has a beautiful body, average features, busty tits, nice ass. She is pale, brown hair, green eyes, freckles on her face, and sports a nasty scar on her left eye along with stitches from earlier scraps. Tends to wear flashy, revealing clothing. 

Personality- Nitru is generally a people person. She prefers to walk up and start a conversation with random people; a skill which has gotten her far in this wretched world. She seems nice on the outside but harbors a hidden bitch on the inside. Once you come under her command, she runs it like a military operation, with strict rules and tough punishment. She is fair, but tough in simple words. She harbors a deep hatred of the Imperium, is a lesbian, and likes to be flashy. However, she keeps to basic principles, and thus her gang reflects these principles. 

Weapons- Bolt Pistol, Combat Blade, Frag Gernade


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Darkreever, why do you bully this topic around. havn't you seriously beaten the crap out of it already. I would like to draw attention to this fact my freinds, as i feel you are just trying to beat your views into others with no respect for it's potential; something you do alot. 

Anyway, while you have a decent point, this may actually get off the ground. As I've pointed out this new trend is gaining momentum(all thanks to the great and Almighty FOG). Plus, this idea has been attempted twice I do believe, so lets just see where it leads


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I do not know how someone can choose to look at everything in the light that you choose to emporershand, but you honestly should stop looking for slights and insults and problems where there are none. 

You have some issue/problem with me or my opinion, well alright; Heresy considers all of its members as adults, so the adult thing would be to PM me and deal with whatever your grievances are. I expect to be getting a calm and civil PM from you very soon.


So again, this one may not be around for very long if members notice how strikingly similar it is to another new RP.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

shoot seems like a good idea to me, like the RPG total war, Sign me up! 

(Damn you universe! too many good RGP must join them all!! *promply gets sued by the pokemon franchise)

Gang Name-Diamond backs
Gang Biography-The name diamond backs comes from a stroy about how there founder, Loundra, would embed diamonds they stole in the back of his jacket to become bullet proof.


The Diamond backs are a old gang that fell from within. in there day they ruled the hive, they claim, with a iron hand in yet more iron glove, or so they say, that the hive rules obayed them! or so they claim.

most of is said of the Diamond backs is said by them, or by people who have stood before a Diamond back rifle men, you do not screw with the Diamond backs. 

Map Color-Dark blue
Money- 25

Gang Members- Gang Leader, 

Fisch basic gang members/Lasgun 325

Ixion basic gang members/Lasgun 325

Kranz basic gang members/Lasgun 325


Equipment- (do i start with any from the start?.)
notes-Dimond backs are skilled weapon crafters and modders due to there recutment of skilled workers and former skilled workers.

Gang Leader Bio:
Name-Bannon Valence (yes i used the space marine name genrator, got a problem with that?) 
Age-24
Gender-male
Appearance- see atached
Personality- Bannon is cultured, kind and thought ful, save for thought fullness it a bluff. he will order men to there deaths with no regreat if it will get him a advantage, that said he does care for his men, his ambition just gets ahead of him. 
Equipment/ Weapons- semi auto Rifle, pistol, knife.
Other-


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

BTW emporershand I think that the GM said that you start with 1000 credits and for some reason you decided to go off with 1200.

Another note though, you should really stop looking at every post that reever make as a personal insult to you, you don't like it? Be mature and ignore as it grows kind of pathetic seeing you whine every time he posts something. Seriously, grow up.

P.S Check your spelling, you have some annoying mistakes there, not that I don't have but I at least try to fix 'em.

Edit: Also why did you assume that all your gang members have free knifes, and that your leader got free combat blade and free frag grenade?
And again I noticed you crap up the prices to your will as you decided that instead of 75 the bolt pistol costs 50, seriously, you should pay more attention to what you are doing...

Edit 2: Forgot the most important, criticism aside, good luck with your RP hope it goes well for you and your players 

Edit 3: Scouts cost money emporershand...


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

Gang name- The Defiant
Gang bio- It all started when Hadrian Mailic, an impoverished worker, joined a protest. soon after, the police force assailed the crowd with teargas and pellet guns. many, including Hadrian, were taken into custody and treated very poorly. After this, he started to believe that the only way to get what he wanted, was through violence. thus the gang known as The Defiant was born, a group of rebels and rioters who wish nothing more than to get revenge on the ones they believed wronged them. They usually wear black and red clothing with a painted gang symbol: a red circle with an arm ending in clenched fist, with the fist having three spikes coming out of its knuckles. they always have their faces covered, either with gasmasks, bandannas, cowls, etc.
Map color- red
Money- 25

Gang members-

Hadrian-
bolt pistol-75; shotgun-100; combat knives

Pelic-
ghost-300; knives; laspistol-50

Cel-
scout-100; shotgun-100; knife

Torac-
standard; shotgun-100; knife; molotov

Belis-
standard; shotgun-100; knife; molotov


Gang leader- Hadrian Malic
Bio- Hadrian was a former peaceful protester, but that all changed after his experience. now known as "Malice", he and his followers only seek to spread carnage and disorder to get what they want.
Age- 28
Gender- male
Appearance- "Malice" wears mostly black clothing, along with light armor and a hood, like most of his forces. his clothing is streaked red and his gang symbol is painted neatly on his shoulder-pads. along with his hood, he also wears cloth over his mouth and nose, painted to be the mouth of an angry beast. his eyes are red and his skin is pale, although mostly unseen.
Personality- formally caring and peaceful, he is now cold and bitter. he constantly possessed with a thirst for carnage and destruction. to his enemies, he is cold and merciless. to his allies, he is strong and determined.
weapons- bolt pistol; 2X combat knives; spiked fists; sometimes carries a molotov

Let me know if anything needs changing.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Well it seems despite what darkreever has said quite a few people seem interested in this RP, and I admit; me included. It is _very_ similar to another RP that has just entered action...but the Gm of that particular RP doesn't seem to mind. I'll put a character/gang up.

*
Gang name:* Velchaz assassins
*
Colour:* Dark Green

*Gang Biography:* The Velchaz assassins are a group of small-time but dedicated assassins that havd been operating on Velchaz for many years now. They specialize in stealt, they are not overly hostile but will use any means to become the dominate gang of Velchaz, they are just as likely to ally the other gangs as they are to fight against them. When on a mission, each member wears a iron mask shaped like a skull to hide their identity, it also shows of the member's rank.

*Money:* 350
*
Gang members:*
1. Vali- Basic member, shotgun(100), knife, starting laspistol: 100 credits
2. Luna- Basic member, bolrifle (100), knife, starting laspistol: 100 credits
3. Rin- Ghost (300), boltpistol (75), blade, flak armour: 375
4. Ygmin- Ghost(300), boltpistol (75), blade, flak armour: 375
5. Callus- Leader (see below)
6. Urln- Ghost, boltpistol, blade

*Leader name:* Callus 'The unseen'
*Age:* 36
*Gender:* Male
*Apperence:* Like every other member of the Velchax assassins Callus wears a an iron mask, but his bears many scars of combat and markings. it once belonged to the gang's former leader and was passed onto Callus when he died. The rest of his body is covered with some sort dark robes that hides his belt.
*Personailty/background*: Callus became member of the Velchax assassins after the gang's former leader was killed on a mission, making Callus the new leader. he is the youngest leader of the assassins there has ever been and in these dark times he has alot resting on his shoulders. Callus is just as good a warrior as he is a leader and does not make radical decisions.
*Equipment:* assassins's blade, bolt pistol, Backup combat knife.

Anything in red is someting earned on a mission or bought during the action.


----------



## Nurgle'n'Palz (May 14, 2011)

Wow, four people already? Nice. We still need one more (5 is my minimum required.) You're all accepted into the thread, as I've looked through your bios and they're all plausible. Still, I've updated the weapon list, the gang member list, and the bio frame.

Please look over the changes and fix your bios accordingly. I had to go the night before, so I couldn't finish the lists and all.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hahahha, well you got me there Darkreever, very well I shall keep such banter to Pm'ing. though I would point out that when I do you have taken advantage of me, and as such I'm cautious to rely upon such methods. To your first question I shall answer in a PM to you.

Komanko, good call, i did edit that just now. I must have missed calculated, thanks for correcting me.

dragonkingofthestars: Haha  Pokemon franchise, really??? I'm laughing my guts out here, seriously 

Karak, just ntoiced you miscalculated my freind. Basic gang members cost 200 a piece. Check the rules, but I think you should reassess and check your money count. I'm seeing round 1300/1400 give or take.

On another note, this thread bears a striking resemblance to "Brink" that just came out recently. Anyone else feel that way, or is it just me?


You have an edit button, so please remember to use it rather than double post. Only the GM has the right to do that in his/her thread and even then only really for announcements of some kind. - darkreever


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I assumed the two basic gang members you start out with were default and you only had to buy them weapons.

Edit: just looked at the updates that have been made; can i keep my blades? they aren't powered, just much longer than a knife and more finely crafted.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Gang name: The Mercenaries (The Mercs for short)

Gang bio: The gang was started by Vardis Micah, originally a member of a group of highly trained and professional mercenaries who sold out their skills to the highest bidder. He left the group which had been falling apart anyway and decided to start his own gang in the underhive. Two of his old comrades came with him and these form the solid base of his gang. They always wear black clothing with the exception of Lothar and Felix in the regards that one is a spy and both were the two who followed Vardis into the underhive.

Gang members:

Gangers

Jason - Auto las-rifle, knife (175 creds)

Felix - Las pistol, Las pistol, knife, flak armour (100 creds)

Ghosts

Lothar - 2 Bolt pistols, knife, flack armour (500 creds)

Map colour: Black

Equipment: Three ammo crates, extra ammo cases x 2 (100 creds)

Money: 125 creds

Gang Leader: Vardis Micah

Bio: Originally a member of a mercenary group, Vardis has a strict sense of discipline and order. He wants to rebuild his old mercenary group and be the leader of a highly trained team who's only purpose is to wreak havoc and fight for the highest bidder. 

Age: 29

Gender: Male

Appearance: Tall and muscular with a scarred but noble face. He often wears a rebreather mask over his face. His armour is painted pitch black with a white clenched fist that is his gang's symbol on his shoulder. He wears a black hood over his face and sometimes goes so far as to add a visor beneath it. He carries his needle rifle (sniper) on a sling around his back.

Personality: A strict but likeable man, Vardis has a ruthless streak a mile wide but he often likes to hide it but one glance into his eyes can reveal the truth. This man would kill everyone in his sight if it meant saving himself and his friends of which there are very few. He is not a trusting person and has been known to execute those he suspects of being disloyal.

Weapons: Needle rifle, power knife, carapace armour.

Other: Rebreather, grapnel.

That okay or do I need to change something?


----------



## Nurgle'n'Palz (May 14, 2011)

Karak: You can keep your knives. 
To all: The beginning gang members ARE default, and they come with default laspistols anyways- but you can buy them more guns.

Santaire: Accepted.

I'm getting the map up soon, I just need to add the final details.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

It seems we have about six players now, I take it the action will be up soon?


----------



## Nurgle'n'Palz (May 14, 2011)

Yes. The action will be up tomorrow at the latest. I'd like to have the map up before I start the action thread.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Have you got Necromunda? Just if you do try using some of those rules and weapons for this. Like adding heavy weapons that only the heavy can use.

Oh and if other people can see what we want to do how are the ghosts going to last?


----------



## Nurgle'n'Palz (May 14, 2011)

@Santaire: Hmm, good question. I suppose if you wanted to keep what you want to do private you could probably just send a PM instead of posting it here. This applies to everyone! Also, Santaire, your color has been changed to Dark Gray (Black conflicts with the map.

Anyways, map is up, and the action thread is following in just a second. See you on the new thread soon!


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

forgive how short my posts is compaired to the others, i was and still am confused about what were supposed to type.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Is Nurgle actually still posting, he seems to have disappered. This is getting good and the GM is absent, aaaaahhhhhhh :ireful2:


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Well, it seems to be a do-what-you-like at the moment


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I think it is a general do what you like. I think the idea is that you post an idea and he approves it because it is not very good in an rp like this one if he has to tell us what to do.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

emporershand89 said:


> Is Nurgle actually still posting, he seems to have disappered. This is getting good and the GM is absent, aaaaahhhhhhh :ireful2:


Oh the irony :laugh:


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey, cheap shot, CCCHHEEAAPPP SSHHOOTTT. Besides, I still update after 4 days, and i left a note saying I was occupied in the recruitment thread(I think or was it the action, I cannot remember) :laugh: .

Anyway, thats alittle harsh Jackinator, why don't you run and RPG, I think you have some potential.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Ok, well if it's free-for-all at this point I'm kinda going to expand, yeah. My girls thrist for blood and vengance and lesbians; so they are not going to wait.

But putting this out there, lets keep this going as it is cool, but try not to get too carried away, 'm under the assumption Nurgle shall return(parody  )


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

He is running an rp Emperorshand, you never seen Burn the Witch. That's Jackinator's and it's turning out to be awsome.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

emporershand89 said:


> Ok, well if it's free-for-all at this point I'm kinda going to expand, yeah. My girls thrist for blood and vengance and lesbians; so they are not going to wait.
> 
> But putting this out there, lets keep this going as it is cool, but try not to get too carried away, 'm under the assumption Nurgle shall return(parody  )


that was an interesting consept you choce emperorshand, i truly did not expect a gang of all-lesbians. I guess I have seen it all now. :laugh:


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Really, that was Jackinators, where have I been :shok:. Well, i will go over and check it out once I have finish all my typing here. My bad Jack(can I call you Jack-Sparinator, I'm like dying for it dude).

Yes Karak, it surprised me too. I usually do the pious warrior with passion, so this time since it was gang warfare and I'v had some experience with it, I decided to jump far out. Thus my all-female gang(all-femlae, not all lesbian, only the leader and her........mate  ), and it's goal to bring justice to all femdom in Velchax. I'm totally experimenting with this one buddy


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

emporershand89 said:


> Really, that was Jackinators, where have I been :shok:. Well, i will go over and check it out once I have finish all my typing here. My bad Jack(can I call you Jack-Sparinator, I'm like dying for it dude).
> 
> Yes Karak, it surprised me too. I usually do the pious warrior with passion, so this time since it was gang warfare and I'v had some experience with it, I decided to jump far out. Thus my all-female gang(all-femlae, not all lesbian, only the leader and her........mate  ), and it's goal to bring justice to all femdom in Velchax. I'm totally experimenting with this one buddy


Well I was already doing the Khorne-Cultist-BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD-thing on your Rp so i tried out assassins. blame the GK codex! :laugh:


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

sorry for not posting earlier guys, my parents decided to change the schedule for a camping trip last second, so I didn't have time to type a post .


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Epi, are you playing, or are you Nurgle's other account?? I'm very confused?


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

emporershand89 said:


> Epi, are you playing, or are you Nurgle's other account?? I'm very confused?


i'm not his other account, i'm playing . sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Epidemius said:


> i'm not his other account, i'm playing . sorry for the confusion.


bad emperorshand! 

Even i can tell the differene between one nurgle cultist and another:grin:


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Is any one bothering to GM this? or were just mega trolled by Nurgle n palz?


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

dragonkingofthestars said:


> Is any one bothering to GM this? or were just mega trolled by Nurgle n palz?


Don't care much about him anymore, he left so its our RP now...in a way


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

He's not runnign it, but we are like creating an epic story here. I was thinking we keep this going, only you all post your gang size, and map locations. I'll make an overall post and updated map.

Thus we can all keep tracked


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I'll edit in my map to my latest post, how many districts does everyone control now? i feel like I'm being left behind in the city takeover, i've only got two places (not including my HQ)


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

lol, I'm way behind. only got one territory and four gang members with me.:laugh:

how much money do we get from the territories?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Not to be a buzz-kill everyone, but this really isn't your show to be the runner(s) of. Nurgle might not have been on for the last nine days but until he gives one of you the go ahead to move things along, its really not your call to make.

Its especially not a call for one of you, the players to make, due to the fact that your all playing so there is the chance of bias/god-modding in favour of your faction.


I am not a player in this, and have no stakes in any faction so there is no chance of me favouring one group over another. As long as no one has any objections, I will offer to help keep things running for this on Friday the third (3).


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Epidemius said:


> lol, I'm way behind. only got one territory and four gang members with me.:laugh:
> 
> how much money do we get from the territories?


I messaged nurgle a while back with the same question...no reply

@darkreever: Ok, fine by me.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Until Nurgle returns to GM his own RP, or a temporary GM is agreed upon (who cannot be a player in that RP) I am closing the action thread.

Also, thank you Karak for that.


----------

